# What was your first snowblower you bought?



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

I was going threw my photos and found this pic of me using my toro s200 that was my first snowblower i bought for $25.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i purchased my first snowblower in '98 right after we had a blizzard here. i got lucky because a truck load of toro powerlites were being unloaded at H&R hardware. i stood in line and bought one but had to wait an extra day because i wanted electric start and they didn't have any electric start models assembled


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't have any pics but was an MTD that was purchased at Lowes back in '94. Was an 8/26 if I remember correctly. I kept it for 18 years and I have to say it was a good machine and moved tons and tons of snow over the years and never let me down. I'd usually have to use the electric start feature to get it running at beginning of season. I had to replace the rubber drive and also the belts just one time, and that was only a year or two before I sold it. i also added a headlight because we had a driveway ( lane) that was about a hundred yards long. I never did the whole thing with it but I did make passes to ease the burden on my JD 332 with a Berco 48" two stage blower. That MTD was a good machine.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

My first blower was 20 inch reo single stage that clog a lot and it had a wind up starter. I was about 14 yrs old and had plans to be king of the hood with my $50 blower. That old briggs ran good but the auger was a poor design.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Yamaha YS928J bought a few weeks ago.Hope it performs as good as it looks?

Jamie.


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

First snowblower was a Craftsman 2-stage bought in 2011. I survived the 2010 Superstorm with just shovels, but that was not fun! We got 41" in 4 days!


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

*27" 9hp NOMA*

This is about a 2002. It's a Murray built blower. I like it and hate it. It's heavy and awkward and moves a lot of snow. Small snowfalls are not what it's made for. It's all I've got, so I love it. This isn't mine, I stole the picture off Craigslist. Mine doesn't have as much rust. I was going to dress mine up, this summer, but I hurt my hand, so it will have to go as is. This is the only blower I've ever had. I used it a lot, last year.


----------



## Engraver1 (Oct 10, 2013)

My first snowblower was given to me by my dad, it was an Atlas single stage, had an auger similar to those on 2-stage machines but it ran at ludicrous speed, the thing really threw the snow- might have pics of it if I look... 

Dad bought in either '71 or '72, to clear the predicted 24" of snow, which ended up only being 20"--  I remember because I was cooking graveyard shift at Denny's while in school, and woke up at 10pm to dad blowing snow with the thing-- It survived a broken fence post which sheared the flywheel key along with the auger pin, and 3 railroad spikes at 3 different times later in life. I replaced it with the MTD 5/22 I have now (which just got replaced with my new Cub Cadet 26" 3-stage) back in 1995. The only reason I replaced it is because it wouldn't start. I gave it to a neighbor who figured out all it was, was bad gas, and I believe he's still using it!


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

My first (and only) is a Honda HS720AA I just got a few weeks ago. Already used it three times and in some wet, heavy stuff. It works awesome. Soooo much better than shoveling. I motored on through two full Utah winters with only a shovel. Never again. LOL


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

My first Personal snowblower is 2006 MTD gold 26" my father in law gave me. But my "first" snowblower I grew up using was an early 90s ariens 24".

Oh Memories.


----------



## malone (Feb 23, 2013)

I bought my first snow blower in 2013 an Ariens Deluxe 28 it's a great snow blower never had a problem with it.


----------



## nastorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Grew up using a 28" Craftsman with horrendous single drive wheel until you put the pin in to lock them both as drive wheels.

During the second storm this season in CT I found myself outside shoveling and ranting out loud to myself. 48 hours later I had purchased a Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI. 72 hours after that it was delivered and I was craving a real storm


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

My first machine was a "Cub Cadet by International Harvester" that I bought used for $225 back in 1982. 26 inches and 5 hp. I used it for 24 years with no other maintenance than replacing the friction disk twice. It was just too small when I moved to my new home with the long driveway and eventually got a 10.5 hp machine, although it was still functional when I gave it up.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

My first blower I got was in 2013 an early 80s Ariens st724 it taught me a lot about 2 stage blowers. Needed new belts, auger tensioner pulley was broke, scraper, muffler. I put an impeller kit on it as well.

It was a great machine I just sold it last week. Never let me down once i fixed all the stuff when I got it.











Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

When I was a kid I think we had an S200 Toro, but when I bought my first house, I got an old IH (CUB) 10/28 at a garage sale for $80! That thing was a tank and I used the heck out of it the first year. I actaully ended up twisting the splined shaft that the auger engaged with and mad it difficult to disengage. I had to pull start it with the auger on! lol Ran and worked great! Wish I had kept it - but they are very rare now. I haven't seen one like it in 15 years at least.


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

A John Deere 826 with Tecumseh back in 1996. Should have kept it, I am sure it is still throwing snow today-6 snowblower purchases later. This one is not mine, but in case you were living under a rock the last 40 years and never saw one. They were built like a tank:

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## a1411832 (Dec 19, 2016)

My first and the only snow blower is a Ariens 24 Deluxe, bought only last week!.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My Dad had a Snowbird in 61 that he let me go around the neighborhood with....I don't remember if it was a single or two stage, but it worked great...once you got it started! My first blower of my own was my father in laws who died in 78, and my mother in law gave me his blower which had been sitting from 78 till 99. It's a Allis Chalmers 7 Sno thro from 71 
and a great blower. It was always garaged and lightly used so it's like new. I've got it put away and never use it though...its too pretty!


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I bought my first snowblower in the early 90's.It was a used machine that I paid $175 for.I don't remember the model,or much else about it,really.It was a small Ariens 2-stage,made sometime in the early to mid 70's and was in pretty good shape.It had a 6 hp Tecumseh engine and ran well.

However,it turned out to be the most worthless snowblower I ever owned.On a good day,dry snow,it might throw it 15 feet-wet snow,8 or 9 feet if it didn't clog instantly.It had a standard sized impeller but the ejection hole was unusually small with a real narrow shute-very poorly designed.

I had it about 5 weeks and sold it to the owner of the local NAPA for $200.He saw me a couple of weeks later and remarked at how poorly the thing threw snow.He also got rid of it shortly,IIRC.


----------



## swcheese (Jan 4, 2017)

Mine was a Craftsman 30" 14.5 lb torque rating, what ever that means. Wish they'da left the horsepower ratings alone!


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yard Machine 24" that had a 10HP Tecumseh engine back in 1997 from Sams Club. The only thing I ever did to it was change the oil and replaced a valve stem that eventually split. Sold it after 16 years a few years ago and it was still in sound shape. A little bit of oil burning from the engine but nothing drastic, just enough to smell it when using. I bought an Ariens 24" Platinum to replace it, worst decision I made in a long time.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

My current 2016 Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

1991 Honda HS828. Never used a snow blower before.

Got a piece of property with a 450' driveway and two parking areas, then 600' of paths to the woodshed, LP tank and compost pile.

It's still going strong after 25 years. 30-50 hours per year, pretty wet snow a lot of the times.

I do think brushing the snow off after every use, and storing it in a garage (unheated) does help prolong the life.

I painted the augers, chute liner and inside auger bucket once, about 4 years ago, other than maintenance, I wash it once at the end of the season.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mine is my current, until I get the one on the JD rider going. It's a 8hp B&S safety orange Simplicity 860


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We moved into a new home in 1993. I bought a new Toro CCR2000 and a new Toro lawnmower that year. The lawnmower, for whatever reason, still runs pretty good...


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

uberT said:


> We moved into a new home in 1993. I bought a new Toro CCR2000 and a new Toro lawnmower that year. The lawnmower, for whatever reason, still runs pretty good...


what happened to the ccr2000?


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

it died, then consumed a bunch of $$$ parts and things went down hill from there...


There are a couple threads on those machines and how expensive they get when they're in need.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I got my first when I purchased my house in 2014, Woman I purchased from was a widow and the blower had been sitting since her husband died 5 years earlier so I offered her $150 for it, A bit more than I should have but she was a good friends in-law and I got the house cheap. It was the beginning of me working on these things too. Thus how I got my Snapper 6/22 which I'm still using until I either get the ariens mess fixed or I buy a new larger one.


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

The first one I purchased is my current snowblower, a Snapper 8265 which I purchased new in 1996.
The first snowblower I used was a Toro Power Handle with a snowblower attachment.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

This 55002 was the first i bought. It followed a hand me down from dad.


----------



## rearaghaerh (Dec 23, 2016)

In the early '80s I bought a Ariens 5hp 24" width. Ran well but had 6" tires and chains. Was a bear to try to get traction with the thing. After a year or so I was given a 24" 7 hp John Deere with 10 inch tires. You could lock the auger lever and latch the drive handle on and that blower would go through the toughest EOD piles. Used it till the mid 90's when I bought a 11 hp 28" John Deere.


----------



## tomlct1 (Jan 6, 2016)

I had 2 Jacobsen Sno-Bursts given to me, 1 after the other, from relatives, so after almost 10 years of those, a 2-cycle single stage MTD (from the local Tru-Valu hardware store) was a big step up. It had a terrible design problem - the upper part of the metal body casing had a circular cutout for access to the spark plug, with a plastic plug cover. But the engine was too tall / the cover was too low, and sometimes, the spark would short out against the edge of this cutout. I think 1 time it even sliced through the spark cable. I couldn't take it any more, so after maybe 5 years, back to the hardware store, and they had MTD's answer (Yard-Man model E285) to that problem - basically the same unit (4 cycle Tec 5 HP now) but the entire upper part of the body was now a very bright yellow plastic, so no more spark shorting out. The metal part is green - so yellow/green like JD but with the wrong shades of yellow & green. I still have it & it works as well as it ever did, but the Ariens 2-stage is the primary one now.


----------



## Boosted3g (Oct 9, 2016)

I bought an MTD gold 5.5hp 24" about 2003. I had it a few years and sold it to my buddy. It ran great until about 2 years ago when it started to suffer from valve issues. We filed some clearance back but it was a temporary fix and needs an engine swap in short order. He hasn't tried to start it this year and I don't know if it even has enough compression to fire.


----------



## Nshusky (Jan 1, 2017)

My first blower was a brand new Yardman 7/24 with a Tecumseh snow king.
Was a very reliable machine. Had it from 2000-2008 and only replaced a few belts and one friction ring while I had it.


I sold it in 2008 to get a bigger machine with a larger hp motor.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

1996 MTD 5/22 bought new in October 1995. I still have it and runs great. Nothings been replaced on it except I put some new tires on it this last fall and it will get a new carb this summer.

I still have my first two shovels from 1989. The corn scoop I quit using when I got the blower but the other one is one of those curved ones that works good for pushing snow in to piles.


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

My first and only machine so far is a Yamaha YS-624 I purchased used for $300 in Nov 2014. With a limited budget, or at least how my mind works pay less now and worry about the rest later, I couldn't justify dropping $1000+ for something shiny and new that I'd really want. I had a decision to make, use it in the current condition for the winter that was fast approaching, or rebuild it. Of course, like a kid on Christmas the latter ensued which can be see here in my Yamaha YS624 Rebuild.



nastorino said:


> During the second storm this season in CT I found myself outside shoveling and ranting out loud to myself. 48 hours later I had purchased a Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI. 72 hours after that it was delivered and I was craving a real storm


I laughed a little reading this as I know exactly what you mean. Here I had this perfectly good machine rebuilt, both while living at my apartment and recently at the new place and it wouldn't start. I'd be cursing and so aggravated with each large dump of snow the only weapon for removal was a shovel. No doubt I loved the exercise but I was nearing my limits as it consumed so much time. Thankfully everything is up and running and I can't wait for the next big snowfall!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

1983 Craftsman 8/25. Lasted 25 years till I sold it in 2008 and replaced it with another craftsman (its a Husqvarna ST 227 but with red paint on it) which had power steering and a headlight. Still using that one, but have added an impeller kit, a throttle control plate to the B&S engine, gas shutoff valve and heated grips and an extended oil drain pipe out the back of the engine instead of using the side drain which leaks oil all over the wheel clutch mechanism and generally makes a big mess. I also put on an extension to the deflector chute to try and keep the blowback to a minimum. Jury is still out on that one, since we haven't had any serious snowfalls in the last two years, so far. 

If I can find the right alternator, think I'll put a stereo system on it in spring.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

GregNL said:


> My first and only machine so far is a Yamaha YS-624 I purchased used for $300 in Nov 2014.


Just out of curiosity, what if anything, did your wife have to say when that project moved into her kitchen, leaving out the foul language of course.....


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

skutflut said:


> Just out of curiosity, what if anything, did your wife have to say when that project moved into her kitchen, leaving out the foul language of course.....


The joys of flying solo, no arguments, no compromise, just a lot of doing. Hence the vintage Pepsi cooler and tool box liquor cabinet as well, lol.

Now, I may have said a lot myself with stubbed toes, tripping, stepping on random bolts or driving shards of metal or strands of brass wire from wheel brushes in my feet. No pain no gain I suppose. I kinda miss working on it in the confined space, a memory made in the apartment for sure. Some days I wonder why I ever moved. 

It's nice to have a shed but moving up a level of adulting is certainly more expensive with home ownership.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

A White Outdoor 12hp 32" bucket, father in law exchanged it to me vs a car trailer I had. A monster, even though it was made of cheap thin sheet metal, nothing stood in the way of this machine. lasted me bout 4 yrs before I sorta broke it. Long story short, I split some logs a day before a big snowfall and evidently didn't clean up properly. Unfortunately, it ate a big chip of maple, once it hit the impeller, it jammed and stalled the engine. Bent impeller, bent impeller shaft, shattered impeller bearing, even the keyway on the engine output shaft almost sheared off, sold it dirt cheap as is. 


*sigh*


It was a yr old when I got it, those freaking machine were sold $2200 (CAD)


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

First snow thrower was a used 1979 Ariens ST724. I got it in 2004. I traded $150 worth of labor for it. This winter it didn't want to start. No Spark! I didn't feel like messing about with a condenser and points system so I re-powered it with a Predator 212 engine.

Didn't even get a chance to try it with the new engine before selling to my father because he needed it more than I did. I will have to visit him and try it out. 

Now I have to decide if I still want to get the original Tecumseh running and if I do, what do I do with it?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

My first blower is my signature, still going, never had the head off.
Sid


----------



## boxxer06 (Nov 12, 2015)

MTD 10 yrs ago sold it to my friend and he still uses it with no trouble at all!!!


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

Sid said:


> My first blower is my signature, still going, never had the head off.
> Sid



the '66? omg man!! Props on keeping it going!!! happy 51rst birthday for the murray 20sixer!!!!


----------



## BleedingBlue (Oct 23, 2016)

I just bought this one used a few months ago. Of course it hasnt snowed enough to use







it yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Craftsman 4/22 single stage snowblower from 1980s. I think it was about 22 inch wide. I think it was 4 hp, 4 stroke engine. Can't remember if it was piece of junk or I just didn't know how to take care of it and it was falling apart and not run right. My family liked everything from Craftsman back in the day, until we bought this snowblower. Had it a few years and decided to cut our losses and move on.

Bought a Toro Powerlite 16" after giving the Craftsman away to someone that knows what to do with it. The Powerlite was a noisy little bugger, but it was fun and quite peppy. So simple, lightweight, reliable, and so easy to work on. I still have one today, not the same one, but a 2007 model. I believe it was one of the last years of production for the Powerlite.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I bought my first house in 1981 and it came with an old Craftsman 18 (Homko) in the garage... I replaced it in 1987 with a new Honda HS80K1TAS, whose GX240 engine has just been transferred to my wood chipper.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

vets day 1987 wife called me at work to say there was 18 inches on the ground, stopped at the near to where i was working toro dealer and got his very last machine a 624 powershift ran it till 2007 when i found a new looking 97 824 powershift fast forward to 2017 when i got a 928 powermax ohxe which isn't built anywhere like a PS


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

after being alive for over 50 year s and shovelling snow I finally bought my first blower at about age 55-56.

a honda hs624 wheeled. still have it.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

My first snowblower was an ancient Homko. The local community airport used it for 20+ years and sold it to me for $15 in 1981. Other than change the oil and a new spark plug, I never had to replace or fix a single thing. It actually worked reasonably well with the steel wheels. I sold it for $10 and bought an old Toro Snow Hound about 5 years later.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I had never owned a snowblower until we bought a house. I tried shoveling the driveway one time and said F-THAT. This was a few years ago. So I went out what any normal person does, I picked up every single free snowblower that was on facebook marketplace, craigslist, letgo, offer up, etc... Created a fleet of over a dozen snowblowers to see which ones worked the best. And it didn't snow. So I sold them all and kept the Ariens st824 and restored that one and I've been using that one since. But I did realize that there are plenty of really good sub $100 dollar blowers out there that need very minimal work and its a fun way to make a little extra money to fund my hobbies.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

2003 Ariens 1128 PRO. First bunch of years, very little snow. I felt dump blowing 3" with it. Then 2011-2013 hit, with multiple blizzards, 18" plus storms, and the grand daddy in 2013, 38 " legitimate with 5 foot drifts. Basically the hero of the neighborhood when others had 5 horsepower 2 stages and single stage machines.


----------



## Brent (Jul 31, 2019)

My elderly neighbors gave me a 1987 Toro 521 when they moved into assisted living. Never really ran that great. I like(d) to shovel for exercise so I didn’t use it much. Found this site and it inspired me to re-power with a Predator. Great little machine now. 

But the first one I bought was a used single stage Toro. Two stroke with quick chute. I love it. For most of the snow we get here in Minneapolis I can clear it as fast as I can walk. For most of my life I thought they were inferior, but they definitely have their place.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

My inlaws gave me an old single stage 2 stroke NOMA Grand Prix snowblower after we bought our first house around 1990, it was a real POS, so ended up shoveling most of the time. We bought my father a new Yardman snowblower in the early 90's, so I inherited his 1967 Ariens (which I still have). In the late 90's I rescued a 2 stroke 1983 Toro power shovel from the trash.
When we moved to our current home in 2018, it came with a 2010 MTD Gold snowblower. It wasn't up to the task of a large driveway in the snowbelt, so sold it and purchased my* first* snow blower a 2018 Ariens 28 SHO. In 2019 I purchased an electric Earthwise blower for the 2 second story decks.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> View attachment 168577


How can anyone toss that 2 stroke Toro power shovel in the trash? Shame.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

aa335 said:


> How can anyone toss that 2 stroke Toro power shovel in the trash? Shame.


It is amazing what people discard. I drained the old fuel, added new gas/oil mix and she fired right up. (I picked up an early 80's Stihl chainsaw around the same time and all it needed was fresh fuel)
Have not had to do anything since. It is not the most practical snow machine, but it sounds cool and will really sends out a rooster tail of powdery snow.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I was looking for that power shovel several years ago. Never had any luck. Those were as rare as pink unicorns. I'm sure they are fun to use.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

my yard machine in front of the Ariens was the first blower that i bought. had a blown up friction disk i assume from someone power shifting. luckily i had the another yard machine that was just roached to take parts off of. otherwise it would have been an expensive fix. i think this winter will be the 4'th winter with it and i have been pretty happy with how it performs.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> had a blown up friction disk


Wow, I've never seen a friction disk that was that bad!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> Wow, I've never seen a friction disk that was that bad!


well when the rubber ring jumps off and you go metal on metal it isn't going to look pretty. i ended up re-using that rubber ring and it still seems to work as it should.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Was and I still have my Simplicity 860. Living in the suburbs I think my neighbors thought I was crazy for buying such a monster, but with the huge dip in the driveway and the shape of the road made it near impossible to clear it with a shovel.


----------



## minnesotaman82 (Sep 19, 2017)

Bought this from my Dad when he upgraded to a bigger machine. I had just purchased my first house and needed “something”. We both take care of our machines as you can tell from the picture.

It had a great Tecumseh engine that never failed me but man did those tiny wheels suck. I basically had to push it everywhere when the snow got deep but I was in my early twenties so what did I care. 

I thought it was special because it was a John Deere, now I know better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

My brother in law has this same Deere snowblower. He went all out and bought a Deere lawn tractor as well. I also went through the Deere phase looking to buy anything Deere. I also knew better. Some Deere stuff are good, some aren't so good. SB14 mowers were good.

For the wheels, I think the newer threads Xtrac have been well reviewed. They really have tall lugs that bite well into the snow. You may want to check them out.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

My first snowblower was what my parents bought in the early 60s when I was an adolescent. It was a used 50s Toro Power Handle with points. It worked, sometimes. We had the snowblower and rototiller attachments. My father as a very good knowledgeable backyard mechanic worked on it but still it only ran sometimes.

My first that I bought was in 1979 I bought a used 70s Gravely Convertible 12hp cast iron Kohler, 2 ground speeds low & high, 2 front attachment speeds low & high. As mentioned in previous posts, nothing stops it. This is the best snowblower other a crazy Japanese monster machine or one designed for ski resorts.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I've bought a few parts for a snowblower in my life but never bought a complete machine.Too many people giving away ' *junk* ' blowers keeps me supplied just fine


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

My first is my '66 Sears/Murray, they were built like tanks, it will outlast me. The only machine I would add to my collection would be the 3 stage version of that machine.
Sid


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Most people with 3 stage machines feel it is a gimic. Save your money.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

The so called 3 stage snowblowers are actually 2 stage. There are 2 side augers and 1 front auger which spins at a slow speed that makes up the first stage. And then there's the impeller blower section that makes the 2nd stage. That's what my engineering side would say it is.

Then, there's the marketing side that 3 must be better than 2.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Then, there's the marketing side that 3 must be better than 2.


Although some "3-stage" owners have reported that that center auger both interferes with driving into hardened snow pack and can easily get deformed when dealing with ice chunks.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> Although some "3-stage" owners have reported that that center auger both interferes with driving into hardened snow pack and can easily get deformed when dealing with ice chunks.



Come to think of it, the center auger must be spinning at high speed, same as the impeller. I don't see how that gearbox can make the all 3 augers spin at a lower speed.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

My first was a Moto Mower Snow Shark that I still have but the 6hp motor seized many yrs ago but the blower is in excellent shape with all new chains and 2 spare clutch pulleys, thinking of putting a late model Honda on it just to play around with, Got a new hss928ctd last January.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

A new 1989 Single Stage Cub Cadet 321 (3hp, 21"), for $300 out the door. You know, your basic MTD single stage at the time. I owned it for roughly 15 years. I don't remember what I did with it. I still use the older MTD single stages.

Although I just fixed up a 8hp 26" MTD 2-stage that was given to me and is in great condition so I will give it a try this year.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

aa335 said:


> Come to think of it, the center auger must be spinning at high speed, same as the impeller.


Yup...





Three-Stage Snow Blowers | Troy-Bilt US


Troy-Bilt’s three-stage snow blower takes ice & snow crunching to another level. Learn more about Troy-Bilt’s three-stage snow throwers today.




www.troybilt.com




*Next Level Power*
Three-stage technology features an accelerator that spins 10 times faster than the augers to break down and quickly clear heavy, wet snow..


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The impeller is not connected to the gearbox, it is spinning at the speed of the shafts, so high you can't see it spinning (almost); the auger spins slowly through the gearbox at the same speed I am guessing as the auger blades.


tabora said:


> Yup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is interesting (in theory). Let's wait for the actual use reviews.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> This is interesting (in theory). Let's wait for the actual use reviews.


The MTD 3-stage blowers have been around for at least 6 years now... Plenty of reviews out there.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

My first snowblower came with the house we bought 20 years ago. It was a White, I guess around 9 HP. It was a decent machine, had an incredible ability to chew and spit out everything in its way. Wet snow, heavy snow, packed snow, drifts etc.Nothing could stop it. The problem was it did not have any power or energy left to throw the snow more than 3-4 meters. So after two winters I bought my first Honda HS970 (928). And I buy a new one every 10 years, so yesterday I got my third, a brand new HSS970A ETD. 
Hondas are popular here in the Arctic, so a well kept 10 year old can be sold for 60% or more for price as new.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

MY first snowblower was shortly after I got married and bought a house. It was a 1982 Toro 724. It worked pretty good for the technology of the day. Nowadays I have a 824 Simplicity Signature pro, and a CCR2450 toro for the light work. Is there a perfect snowblower? I doubt it.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

My first snowblower was a 1975 Lawn-Boy 8/26 which my dad bought brand new and gave it to me a few yeares later when I bought my first house. I just sold it September of this year . My second snowblower which I now have is a 2004 Murray Brute which I bought used two years ago. It was in nice shape, and was working great so I decided to completely restore it last year. I plan on keeping that one for the rest of my life... (unless I find a deal on a Yamaha).
Claude.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

My first snow blower I bought was an old Craftsman single stage 7hp model for $15, was stuck in gear. Fixed it used the blower for several years and gave it away. Bought a Toro CCR 2000E in 1990 and it was the best snow blower I have ever owned for reliability and most snow falls. It's now almost 30 years now and my Son uses it every winter, it's a little older than he is. Both have been great to live with, gave the Toro to him so he does not have to shovel.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I bought a 1981 Toro 3521 on 3 October 1994, the day my youngest was born. Had been considering one for a while, but we were living in the city and the driveway was small. However, with 2 under 2 years old, I couldn't afford the time to shovel. I got it from a guy who picked up trades, freebies etc. It worked well until we moved to the burbs in 2000 and had a driveway about 4x the size and a serious amount of snow. Pretty well worn out by spring of 2001. Traded it and some cash for a similar vintage Toro 826.

My only previous snowblower experience had been running my dad's ESKA "Sno-Flyr" back in the early 70s


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

The first snow blower that I ever used was my Dad's 1978 Craftsman Single Stage 3HP 18". I think it cost Dad about $200 back in the day. I remember it was red and white and had the safety on the handlebar that was a pain. I remember "borrowing" this from Dad when we would have snow days and my best friend and I would go house to house and blow out peoples driveways. I remember one clown who stiffed us, and there was a guy across the street who was plowing out the drive. He saw what the guy did and decided to help us teach this guy a lesson. He offered to clear the neighbors snow out of their driveways and into his driveway. When he got home with his "fancy" Olds 98 Diesel, he was none to happy. 

The first snow blower I had was a Toro single stage paddle drive snow blower. I forget the model, but it was good enough when I first got married. We live in the snow belt of NE Ohio so many times this was no match for the snow we got, but 80% of the time it worked just fine... just had to work a little harder with it.

Next blower I got was a Gold Series Yard Machine by MTD E660G . It is 28" and has a 10HP Tecumseh SnowKing engine that works like a champ! It has the electric start, but I never use it as it is just too easy to just prime and pull. I got this in the mid 2000's when we moved to our new house and it has tackled everything we have been able to throw at it. Only problem (if this is a problem) is it is 28" so it makes it hard to park my car in the garage in the winter when it is along side it. I have to kick the one end of my car out on an angle so I can easily get the blower out. I'm looking to sell this and if anyone has any idea what it might be worth, shoot me a personal message. It runs great but has some rust. I hope to get some pictures later today.

Today, I just had my Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I hope this will be the last blower I buy and hopefully someday will be able to hand it down to one of my grandkids. Now I can't wait for it to snow so I can try it out.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Mine was a "Toro Power Handle" in the mid 1960's, with a snowblower and two mower attachments. The engine and all the controls were assembled on a handle that you swapped with the different decks depending on season. It was a few horsepower and maybe 20" wide at most. Did the job at the time, teenager in north Jersey. Moved to SoCal at 16 to get the free state education deal, no need for snowblower there. Bought a home at Mammoth Lakes and shared a big Ariens with the neighbor. He had it already when I purchased the home, but it no longer worked. Got it fixed plus added some storage that wasn't out in his yard, and we got at least a dozen more years out of it before I sold the place and moved north out of California for good. The Husqvarna is doing well for us so far in the shadow of Mt Bachelor. No more than a dusting so far this season, everything is ready.


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

dr bob said:


> Mine was a "Toro Power Handle" in the mid 1960's, with a snowblower and two mower attachments. The engine and all the controls were assembled on a handle that you swapped with the different decks depending on season. It was a few horsepower and maybe 20" wide at most. Did the job at the time, teenager in north Jersey. Moved to SoCal at 16 to get the free state education deal, no need for snowblower there. Bought a home at Mammoth Lakes and shared a big Ariens with the neighbor. He had it already when I purchased the home, but it no longer worked. Got it fixed plus added some storage that wasn't out in his yard, and we got at least a dozen more years out of it before I sold the place and moved north out of California for good. The Husqvarna is doing well for us so far in the shadow of Mt Bachelor. No more than a dusting so far this season, everything is ready.


The first snow thrower I used was a Toro Power Handle that my father owned when I was growing up in the 60s. I remember he replaced the mower attachment one time and the power handle once. The first power handle had a B&S engine and the second a Tecumseh.
The first snow thrower I bought was a 1996 Snapper 8265. I used that for 22 years and it was a great unit. I now own a 2 year old Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO that I inherited. I used it last year and the auto steer make it much easier to maneuver than the snapper.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

My first Snowblower was a Yamaha YS524 purchased in 1982 replaced by my YT624 in 2015.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My first blower is what my father bought, a Yard-Man 7101, circa 1970, which I still have and it runs great. ... Since then I have completely restored a 10M4 Ariens with a new B&S, and also refurbished a 10M6D with a Predator 212. I have also repaired and refurbished many others through out the years, and sold many of them.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

My first snowblower was also what my father bought; an Ariens. His was a ~1969 Ariens 10,000 series equipped with a wheel differential lock-out and 7 HP Tecumseh Snow King. It's now at my house. 

Mine was a 1989 Ariens ST-824 with a wheel differential lock-out and 8 HP Tecumseh Snow King. Both Sno-Thro machines are still running strong.


----------



## Spring1898 (Jan 1, 2013)

First I bought was a Toro S-620. Or rather took from my grandfather's basement where it had been sitting for who knows how many years. 
New carb kit, plug, fuel lines, and carb adjustment, and it was my go to power-shovel for years. Also because my parents wouldn't let me use the 2 stage...
Ran until someone ran it over. Need to get another one of those. Faster than shovling for light dustings and lighter than the CCR series.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Still using the first one I bought, a Honda HS 1132, which I bought used in the spring of 2007. Growing up, we had a 10 HP MTD that was purchased in 1984 and lasted into the 2000s. My dad replaced it with a 10 HP Yardworks from Canadian Tire about 2007ish.

The old MTD replaced a 1970s vintage Plymouth 5HP snowblower that gave out in a spring storm in 1984.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

The first snow blower I bought was in 1977. It was a small 18" (?) Lawn Boy built by Gilson and had a 4HP engine on it I believe . I am not sure it really was a 1977 model since I bought it in a small independent hardware store and they often sold warehouse stock or liquidated stock from shops that went out of business.
It actually was a good performing machine just not very wide, but for 4HP it cleared well. 
I owned that little blower for 10 years and passed it on to a family member. They kept it outside and I think it only lasted them 5 years or so. I would have looked at it to repair, but wasn't going to drive150 miles to do it. It was badly rusted and had some other damage from the gravel/rock driveway they used it on.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

My first snowblower was a 1978 Ariens 932006 24" with 5hp. I inherited it from my grandfather and he got it new as a gift in 78. I did not pay for it but spent quite a bit of $ doing upkeep like bearings/bushings over the years. Bucket split on it this year so I have a brand new Lawn Boy 24" to use now. I will likely try to fix the Ariens somehow but since it is not primary there is no hurry to get it done quickly.


----------



## jkp (Dec 15, 2019)

Late in 2003 I bought a Toro 726TE- 2stroke, 2 stage . R-Tek motor still going strong .


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Technically my first blower was a 1998 Mastercraft Special Edition 10hp x 29". My girlfriend bought it sight unseen for $325.00 when I was away, and the owner dropped it off at her place, with no chute control mechanism on the machine at all, and the chute was bolted in place. I sold it a couple of weeks ago for double what we paid, but I also put over 300 into it for parts. 

My Pops has been using the same Honda single stage for at least 25 years and it has never broken down.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I have only bought 2 blowers though I have operated a bunch more. 

First was a used Toro 524. Third owner (I knew the other two). 25 years and it went to the 4th owner (small driveway, poor thing was falling apart)

Best wet snow blower there was, once you got it moving it ran like a pump.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Living in Quebec we normally get a few meters of snow every winter but my parents didn't have money for a snowblower so we always shoveled until i bought a ariens st824 for 40$








then i bought two spare engines for 60$ and changed the engine. I mainly needed the carburetor cover but the new engine didn't match color so i changed the whole engine 








then i repainted it last winter 








Now looking to repower it with a 12hp just for fun


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

My first snowblower I bought was a 1981 Toro 724. Before that I used whatever brand of shovel my dad bought. That Toro was a tough old bird, I kept it for many years. It was "in the family" for a total of about 20 years. Then I learned the value of a rider, which was great until we moved back to a house with a small yard and driveway. Now, I have a Toro snow commander for the light stuff, and a simplicity 860 for the bigger stuff.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Circa 2020 I bought at auction a ~1979 MasterCraft 4-20 for $20. It ran beautifully till I got my Ariens replacement Nov 2020. ONLY reason for replacement was the EOD just got too much for me--had to take 3" swipes at it as this little motor just couldn't handle it and I got tired of start-push-stall / start-push-stall. The choke usually froze between "blows" and that was a treat to thaw. Got so I left it at partial choke after finishing a blow so it would "choke" at next start up.

Mine looks exactly like this stock photo I found today (also for sale at auction)


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

So, the first snowblower I ever used was a craftsman 24 inch,( this is when I really started to want a snowblower) with turning assist, the first snowblower we had at home was a 27 inch brute, no kidding, it was the name of the brand, brute, then we and still have a yardwork 30 inch powerd by a briggs&stratton 13,50 torqu 305 cc, the first snowblower I have personnaly owned and still do is a 1974 ariens deluxe 24 inch 8 hp beast that was giving to me by my uncle, it had a leaky fuel valve and a broken shear pin,it is a real beast, it was snowblowing about 26 inch of wet snow on a like, it was just unstoppable until it caught fire, cause: leaky exhaust valve, is being fixed right now, first snowblower I bought was a 1979 toro 1132 with a confirmed scrap engine


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

My 1st snow blower was a 5hp silver grey crastman POS hand me down from in-laws. Believe me, I paid dearly for it ! Machine and I had a hate-hate relationship. If only I knew in '87 what I know now.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darby said:


> My 1st snow blower was a 5hp silver grey crastman POS hand me down from in-laws. Believe me, I paid dearly for it ! Machine and I had a hate-hate relationship. If only I knew in '87 what I know now.


But it probably beat shoveling... Just like my first Craftsman in 1980.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

tabora said:


> But it probably beat shoveling... Just like my first one in 1980.


What century does That hail from?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darby said:


> What century does That hail from?


It's a Craftsman Model 18 made by Homko in the late 1950s.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

never "bought" one, they've all been free (so far)!


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

tabora said:


> It's a Craftsman Model 18 made by Homko in the late 1950s.


Boy, that takes cake for big impeller : ^) Looks like it would be powered by steam. lol. (fixed my spelling error also)


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

A used 2002 Snapper 8246 series 6 in 2006, the last of the genuine old school snappers. It had almost no use on it. Paid $450 for that machine. Used it commercially for 10 years, 1200 hours. Sold it in 2020 for $350 still in great shape after a tuneup. Will live out its remaining years under light residential use. Not a bad investment. Great blower. Haven't bought one I either broke even on or made money on since and don't plan too.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> But it probably beat shoveling... Just like my first Craftsman in 1980.


what in the world is that snowblower?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

PhilThefarmer said:


> what in the world is that snowblower?


See post 101... It's a Craftsman Model 18 made by Homko in the late 1950s. I became the proud owner in 1980 along with my first house. Replaced it with a Honda HS80K1TAS in 1987. Replaced that with a HSS1332AATD in 2017 plus a GreenWorks 2600402 Pro for the deck and lighter storms.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't remember if I posted on here or not, but the first snow blower I bought was a 2007/2008 vintage Toro Powerlite. Little piddly paddle thingie. It worked great with snow under 6 inches! Got it via rewards points from my job at the time. Still have it! Well my brother does at least.. I might get it back from him. But the first REAL snow blower I got was a well used and beat up mid-80s John Deere 826. Engine was good but the body was in terrible shape. Thought I could fix it up. Soon realized there are just some things not worth putting time and money into. Sold it for about as much as I paid for it. Then got me a JD 1032.. <tim allen grunt> and another 826, though in better shape, then got me an Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO <very BIG tim allen grunt> and it's been a few john deere 826s, TRS-32 (sold it) and right now I presently own the following: 

Mid to late 80s John Deere 826 in good shape being used as a spare at a church building- runs great now
Ariens ST1032 late 80s or early 90s, need to date it.. being used as a spare at a church building.. runs well, needs bucket overhaul, maybe this summer
Ariens Pro 26 model from around... 2006-2008- Needs some more TLC on the engine. Will fix this summer. Has a pin hole leak on the top of the plastic gas tank I need to figure out how to seal.
John Deere 726D (Ariens Built) (needs auger gear case rebuilt after church members or previous church maintenance used regular bolts instead of shear bolts in the augers)

Soon to have the following: 
JD-826 Retired from church use this year, needs work but is worth fixing up I think. I'll pick it up soon
JD 1032 Retired from church use this year, needs lots of work but is worth fixing up, I think. I'll pick it up soon. 

Donated a JD 524 I was given from one church building that was replaced with a new Ariens Compact 24 to another church building. (the one that had the JD 726D that the auger gear case destroyed)


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

My first snowblower was a new Craftsman 8hp bought in 1972. It was a good machine and got a lot of use out it.


----------



## Brianhhhh (Nov 28, 2021)

Ariens 7/24 great machine


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

First purchased was a 9/26 craftsman (Murray) in 2006ish. Used from a coworker. It was 2-3 years old at the time.










First acquired was a 2 cycle Lawnboy single stager in 2005ish on the curb. Cleaned the carb and it ran like new. I don’t have any pics. I gave it to a friend after buying that craftsman. Last I knew he passed it down and it’s still in service

edit: not mine, but it was similar to this:


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

2021 Honda HSS928ATDA


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

You guys are young. Bought my first snow blower in 1978. It was a good blower. It was a 2cycle. shingle stage. It was a Sunbeam, I think. It liiked like a 2 stage, bit it was a single. Not built like the single stages of today. i, tried to find a picture of it on the net, nope. It was a good blower, had it for quite awhile. Paid $ 150.00 bran new.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Plan - B said:


> You guys are young.


Not all of us...


----------



## Smsimpson (Feb 22, 2021)

I bought a 1978 Ariens compact sno thro (ST504) 5 hp, 24”, from a work friend in 1982. Paid $200, and he delivered it. Still have it and use it every year. Only thing I’ve done is tighten the belt once, and drain the tank each spring, and some oil changes, and one tire needed a tube a few years ago.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Phew, my first one was in the late 80s I think. Toro 524, third owner at the time, it went onto a 4th. 

Good machine with chains, it would dig really well. 25 years of hard use, the guy I sold it to got a few more years out of it.

I ran other SB at work (mostly a JD 724 if I have that right from memory). Good solid machine though the Yamaha YSXXXT (may have been a 28 inch) they replaced it with was the Cats Meow, which I went onto buy though their may have been a 28 inch. 

.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Walk behind - JD 826 bought used in 1986 - still have it and in good condition - has not been used in a few years

Tractor mounted - JD 36 on my JD110H - bought new in 1967 or 68 - still have it but have not used it in many moons


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Back in 1977. A craftsman 5 hp 22” job. Electric start was a option that came in its own box for me to put on. Small 6-7 wheels with chains to slap on.


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

Bought my first one new back in 1975, a Canadiana 10-26 Heavy Duty. Have done a few mods to it over the years. It's currently retired.


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

My first snow blower was a Sunbeam. Bought it new in 1978 for 150.00 dollars. It was 2 cycle single stage.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Got my first used blower in 1995
It was older and had some patina

Craftsman drift cutter 26 or 28
8hp tec
headlight 
Cable operated chute height
Top auger to knock down snow
Electric start. 
Probably from mid to late 80’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

tabora said:


> See post 101... It's a Craftsman Model 18 made by Homko in the late 1950s. I became the proud owner in 1980 along with my first house. Replaced it with a Honda HS80K1TAS in 1987. Replaced that with a HSS1332AATD in 2017 plus a GreenWorks 2600402 Pro for the deck and lighter storms.


Does this bring back memories of your old Homko?


----------



## Chevy88 (May 27, 2021)

These were my first 2 snowblowers purchased together. The plan was to get them both running and operational. They both took minimal work. On the left is a mid 80’s best I can tell MTD 5/24. Had it running pretty well, then one day it just decided it didn’t want to run anymore. Never could figure out why. Sold it for what I had in parts. On the right is a Toro 726TE. I knew nothing about snowblowers going into this. After some research on here I learned that the Toro is actually a little on the rare side. Decoded to keep this one. Got to use it last week for the first time and all I can say is, this thing is a tank.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ziggy65 said:


> Does this bring back memories of your old Homko?


Yes, indeed! She was an odd duck but served me with distinction for 7 years... And may still be in service somewhere. Never required much wrenching, either.


----------



## VaSnowfighter (Dec 20, 2021)

My first snow blower, that I still have, is a 2002 MTD, 8-28 straight axle machine, purchased at a public auction, I believe around 2005. I still have it, and use it to clear 250 feet of gravel drive way, the parking area, paths out to the chicken house, water hydrant, out buildings, bird feeders, and propane tank. I've done a couple modifications over the years (impeller seals, lights, slower forward speed, muffler). It's been through a few blizzards, proved itself to be dependable, and always got the job done.


----------



## The Smokehouse (Nov 24, 2020)

Purchased a Honda HS 55 in Fall of 1989.Still using today 2022.Changed oil every year whether it had hours or not.Fogged the cylinder every year before summer.New spark plug every year.Fuel stabilizer for summer.I use seafoam and Marvel mystery oil in the fuel during season.I just painted some areas where there was rust on the drum.Stored inside in a heated garage .used in the northern Illinois area so it has a lot of hours but it still runs like the tank it is .No plastic parts anywhere on this Honda Model HS55


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

cant remember if I posted. But first I purchased was a beat up mid-80s JD 826. I ended up selling the engine as it was good but scrapped the rest. Too much damage and too many rock dents in the bucket and chute. 

First new machine I purchased was a 2014/15 ish Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. Still my favorite. Sold it a year or two later when I was strapped for cash.


----------



## johnworfgalt (Jan 11, 2022)

my first blower was a toro 826 1979 model year new to me in about 82? bought if =t from a guy in incline village.
ran the hell out of it until 09 then upgraded to an 11.5 hp craftsman that has served me very well until a week or two ago.
i have yet to tear in and see what is wrong but i suspect the key either fell out when i reassembled it after major cleaning and bolt replacement as the one that held the auger pully snapped off or i spun the keyway...
either way it should be fun to fix in the snow as i lack a garage to work on stuff in...


----------



## johnworfgalt (Jan 11, 2022)

by the way hi everyone, new guy here


----------



## rumstove (Jan 27, 2020)

2015 I bought my house. Previous owners offered their single stage Craftsman for $50. Hated that thing having to mix gas and oil. Gave it away when I realized it was no match for EOD snow (or anything over 6") and needed a "real" machine. 

Since then I've acquired two free machines and bought a used one from a neighbor when he moved...still have all three.


----------



## Mark68 (12 mo ago)

Go easy on me..lol...my first machine was a 26" powersmart that I ran from 2015 until last month when a big dump of wet snow finished off the worm drive. Picked up a freebie tracked 26" 8hp mtd that I got running to get me through the rest of the season.


----------



## Nick Amb (Feb 10, 2019)

Bought an mtd with the house I bought. The mtd was a dud and was hateful to start. Eventually dumped it and got my jd 826


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

First and second blower....In front my first snowblower Snapper 926 bought 2001 I think. I sold to my neighbor still going strong!
In the back my second one and a lot better in most ways, Simplicity P1728EX Signature
2011 model bought new in 2013. Love that machine, super strong 342cc with Powerboost and does not want to go up in hard snow like the Snapper. Ordered poly skids yesterday.


----------

